# Bloody witch's cauldron full of body parts



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

In one final step I added a final coat of blood paint to the entire foam area and let it pool up a bit on the sides and it really turned it up a notch in the gore factor.


----------

